# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Schering Egypt Testoterone Enanthate

## itsdarock

Can anyone post pics of there 1ml amp 250mg

----------


## Titan Worm

I have Testosterone Enanthate from Lahore Pakistan.

You can see it here:

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

[IMG]cidoteston4[/IMG] 


> Can anyone post pics of there 1ml amp 250mg


schering does no more test in egypt there is a company called CID. makes the testE called cidoteston 250mg

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

damn cant post the pic how do you put the pic there??

][-][ ][-][ ][-][

----------


## itsdarock

not sure triple h, i still haven't figured that out. i don't even know how get a pic for my avatar

----------


## Ridla

> [IMG]cidoteston4[/IMG] 
> 
> schering does no more test in egypt there is a company called CID. makes the testE called cidoteston 250mg


I was just in a pharmacy in cairo and this dude is gonna sell me Primoteston
its spelled testosterone oenanthate
U think they are fakes???
cause he got mad sust 250 also and hear that is fake nowadays in egypt too.
he has lots of deca too??
is there a possiblity all of these can be fake?

----------

